# Disk Cleanup on server drive



## dipz (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello all,

I have been using Windows 2003 Enterprise Server. The server is being used by some 12 users by means of RDP. 

I want to cleanup my server drives, i.e. to delete temp files, etc. from all user's profiles. If I run Disk Cleanup using administrator's account, it shows only administrator's temp files. I do not want to run Disk Cleanup one by one for all users, I want to do it using only one i.e. administrator's account.

If there is any such way, I can do the things, please let me know.

Thanks in advance.

Dipesh


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

use these at command prompt, hit enter after each one

cd\

erase *.tmp /s

spaces between e and * p and /



.


----------



## dipz (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, it worked great.

btw, I couldn't understand what did you wanted to say in following line:



Mumbodog said:


> spaces between e and * p and /
> .


anyway, thanks once again.

Dipesh


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

oh, sometimes when I post a command, the spaces get overlooked, and you know how important they are.

Glad it worked for you.

Welcome to TSG forums.

.


----------

